# Sakura Shrimp



## ck

Hi,

Just to share some pics of sakura shrimps (at least that's what I bought them as). Personally, I think they are just a very red variant of the average cherry shrimp. Fancy names? 

They are supposed to get redder.



















ck
p.s. pardon the sharpness of the photo which seems to have soften due to resizing. I will need to fix that action file soon...


----------



## Tex Gal

They look like cherries to me. Boy you have great photo. skills! What it the grass they are on?


----------



## ck

Thanks. I just got them yesterday so they might need more time to adjust.
They are on Marimo balls. Algae belonging to Cladophora sp.

ck


----------



## ck

More macros of these little things. The little one is ~30 minutes old. Cute ain't it?



















ck


----------



## jazzlvr123

very nice pics just one question- how do you differentiate a Sakura shrimp from cherries?


----------



## ck

Thanks. 
I personally think it is just a fancy name that they use locally for a redder morph of cherry shrimp. Sort of like how we grade crystal red shrimp here according to their colour.

From the pictures I have seen, Sakura shrimps get redder and the entire shrimp is red (including the legs). The subject in the above pictures are less than 2hours in the tank. 

ck
p.s. For those interested, the camera settings is in the EXIF data. The camera is a Canon 40D.


----------

